# It is somebody's first birthday today!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin and BF are sharing a special day today. Both of them are having birthdays and for Javvy it is his first.


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Happy birthday javelin! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope BF and Javelin have a very special "Both-Day"!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday, Javvy! We love you sweet, beautiful, and smart boy! It's cool that Friday the 13th is your birthday this year. I've always had great luck on this day  Have fun celebrating today!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday to both the birthday boys!

It is not easy to take a good picture of black dogs. You did good. It is easy to see Javelin's beautiful face. I just love his nose.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Javelin! We hope you get some extra special treats tonight!
Love, Dewey and Rex


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Wuff wuff! Happy birthday Javelin! Hope your mom and dad both spoil you with lots of treats!

Honey


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

A year already......a whole year? My goodness, it hardly seems possible and look how much Javelin has grown up.

Happy Birthday to both birthday boys! Have a wonderful celebration.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Handsome!
Does this mean that we can no longer call you Javvy Pups?
Hum, Javvy Man, Javvy Dog, Javvy Poo?


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!! :cake: He looks so handsome in his new hair cut


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We will be having the boys special birthday dinner tomorrow. But I do have a couple of new toys for the birthday dog that I will give him today.

MiniPoo I got really lucky with the sun being behind us when I took those pictures this morning. Now it is starting to rain, so there may not be any more great photo ops today.

TinyPoodles I think he will always have some Javvy Pups spirit in him so in my mind he still is Javvy Pups and always will be.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy First Birthday Javelin! Have fun! Lots more new experiences await you!

from Jupiter and Pericles and Marialydia


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday to both of you Guys!

Javie, Hope Lily and Peeves and You 'Party Hardy!!!!!' and you get a extra tasty treat!

And To The BF.........
Maybe Catherine will be 'Extra' nice to you tonight! LOL!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Javelin! Do you get CAKE?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sidewinder said:


> Happy Birthday, Javelin! Do you get CAKE?



Even better, there will be steak!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Javvy! What a lovely boy you are!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy birthday Javipups! Soon you will lose the pups bit. They changed my name from Gracie to Grace!!! I like Gracie best cause its the name daddy called me when he rescued me from "the cage". I lay on his feet whenever they were available for weeks and weeks. Nowadays I steal a stinky sweatshirt when he takes it off and go lie on that. Mmmmmm!!

Have a good day. Birthday time is a good time to squeeez a few treats out of your hoomans.

Gracie:amen:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Many wishes Javelin!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Javelin!! I hope it's the first of many, many more.

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday, javvy. looking forward to the coming year.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday! He grew up to be a handsome young man.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Happy 1st Birthday to handsome Javelin!! And Happy Birthday to the BF too. A double celebration!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Javelin and Lili's BF ! Hope you had a great day !


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy birthday! I can't believe it has been a year already!

Hope your boys enjoyed the festivities!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ApricotsRock said:


> Happy birthday! I can't believe it has been a year already!
> 
> Hope your boys enjoyed the festivities!


We are turning it into a weekend long festival. BF got together with some of his long time guy friends last night, so the special birthday dinner is tonight.

Javvy had an intermission in his party last night dealing with the consequences of having eaten a spatula on Thursday he spent the middle of the night getting rid of the little pieces (mostly just came back up, but I did see a couple of little bits in his poo this morning). He clearly feels 100000% better this morning with a happy tail and wanting to be a bother to Peeves. My bad for having left the spatula in reach!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Javvy! You need to lay off eating the kitchen utensils, OK? However, I can understand - it probably tasted good and had a fun, new texture. 

Hope you had a nice birthday, and enjoy your birthday steak tonight!

Axel


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Axel, my mom told me you are a good citizen. Does that mean you wouldn't eat a spatula? It was very good, like hamburgers. Mom said she was dumb.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

WOW! A whole year gone already????????????????? 

Huge Happy Birthday Hugs Javvy! (And BF but I will let your Mom give those out lol)

xx


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> WOW! A whole year gone already?????????????????
> 
> Huge Happy Birthday Hugs Javvy! (And BF but I will let your Mom give those out lol)
> 
> xx


Yes it is hard to believe that we now are looking forward to gotcha day before too long.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, Javvy, you gots to be careful what you eat from the kitchen. I scared my Mommy when I was about 1 yr old. I stole a green scotchbrite scrubby pad fom the sink, it smelled like meat from the pan. I tore it up into little pieces and it was great fun.....Mommy was not amused. She put it back together and said there were bits missing.......then it was horrible she poured some stuff down my throat that made me all foamy and throw up...LOTS of stuff and the missing green bits. It was AWFUL. Mommy hugged me and said she was sorry she left the green thingy where I could get it. I NEVER stole kitchen stuff again, unless it was food. :amen:

Wish I was there for your Happy Birthday! Love, Miss Iris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Iris, my mom and dad made me drink the foamy making stuff once too. I hated it but I didn't realize that only would happen if I ate bad stuff in the kitchen. Maybe I really should stop nosing around in that room.

We hope you are having a lovely day.

Love from Javvy and his family


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Javy, I can't believe he's a year old already!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Happy belated birthday Javy, I can't believe he's a year old already!!!



Just wait, before you know it you'll be saying the same thing about Dolly!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Just wait, before you know it you'll be saying the same thing about Dolly!



They time really does fly - enjoy it! We were just noticing at the dog park this week "gee, we have a dog now, no more puppy" it made me kind of sad...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugarfoot wishes Javvy a Happy Birthday and plenty of good performance poodle mojo sent his way!

--Q


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy First Birthday, Javelin!!! I sure hope you're making a weekend of it--sorry to be a day late with our good wishes! You have grown into a very handsome young man!


----------

